# Quick question about Title and cracked frame



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

Just a quickie here...no pissing matches please

If a 2007 Chevy Truck frame is cracked right through on both sides and it is repaired is it now considered a "wreck" or "salvage" on the title...or does the insurance company have to claim it as totalled?


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

The insurance company would be the one to report it as salvage or write-off.

If you repair it without filing a claim, I doubt they would report it since they did not have to settle a claim.

That's pretty much how it works up here in Canada, I imagine it is similar in USA.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

its will not show on title, I would have it done and make sure the welds a correctly done.
If it was me I would have the front end parts removed for the repair for better access. "they may have to do this anyways" it should be better then new and stronger


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

The insurance company will only do a salvage title or repair title is they consider the vehicle a total loss. I doubt a frame swap even would total a new truck money wise.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Has nothing to do with your title. Just let GM fix it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yep if insurance has nothing to do with the fix or money for it . then thay have no idea. 

this is 1 of the super huge flaws of places like carfax. if its NOT reported its NOT recorded for history. see it all the time. 

and dont forget in ny state inspection no welding/fish plating/ cutting within 6" of suspension mounting points last i know of. better dubble check this before you spend the cash on fixin that frame.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

sweetk30;1247224 said:


> yep if insurance has nothing to do with the fix or money for it . then thay have no idea.
> 
> this is 1 of the super huge flaws of places like carfax. if its NOT reported its NOT recorded for history. see it all the time.
> 
> *and dont forget in ny state inspection no welding/fish plating/ cutting within 6" of suspension mounting points last i know of. better dubble check this before you spend the cash on fixin that frame*.


GM has offered to fix it free of charge. I am sure they (GM) are full aware of laws regarding this. Also I believe these frames leave the factory with welds within 6" of suspension. Either way the frame isnt broken all the way through (in two seperate pieces) so...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would one file a claim to the insurance company anyway? Just weld it and keep running it.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I was hoping for a update also.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Post gone bye bye


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Question on this, If he has the truck repaired does Chevrolet report this to carfax? If they do and it shows up does this look real bad for him when he sells the truck? Would someone think WoW he beat the crap out of the truck he replaced the frame, what else is wrong with the truck. Something like that on a Carfax would make me run.
Just a thought.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

1st off i would not take it to a GM dealer for repair, i would rather have a certified welder do the repair or just do it myself. GM themselves are not going to warranty the work either, they will claim it was damaged by abnormal driving conditions. Would it show up in the trucks history? Depends on how much typing the service writer does and how he/she writes it up.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i think car fax is only insurance reports if i recall. 

and DONT trust car fax. it only works if the damage was reported. i know lots of vehicles in my area that were trashed and paid for by cash to fix at body shop. nice clean car fax every time. 

so dont waste your time with that car fax junk. :laughing:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

sweetk30;1258605 said:


> i think car fax is only insurance reports if i recall.
> 
> and DONT trust car fax. it only works if the damage was reported. i know lots of vehicles in my area that were trashed and paid for by cash to fix at body shop. nice clean car fax every time.
> 
> so dont waste your time with that car fax junk. :laughing:


I agree. I put my Vette on Ebay and it pulls an autocheck for all cars listed. I guess my Vette was involved in an accident while I owned it in January. Heres the porblem: 
1) I owned it on the crash date and I know it wasn't crashed. It was in storage. 
2) IT'S JANUARY IN MINNESOTA! WHO'S DRIVING A CORVETTE .

I called Autocheck and they said there was nothing they could or would do as they report information givin to them. I'd like to know where they get the info. Basically my car didnt sell on Ebay because everyone thought it was crashed. The ONLY question people would ask was how bad the "accident" was. They thought I was scamming them when I tried to explain.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

woodchuck2;1258367 said:


> 1st off *i would not take it to a GM dealer for repair*, i would rather have a certified welder do the repair or just do it myself. GM themselves are not going to warranty the work either, they will claim it was damaged by abnormal driving conditions. Would it show up in the trucks history? Depends on how much typing the service writer does and how he/she writes it up.


I doubt they would have their tire tech or express lube guy do it :laughing:


----------



## whitextreme (Oct 12, 2007)

Where and how did the frame crack?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

whitextreme;1259437 said:


> Where and how did the frame crack?


Just do a search for the OP's posts, you'll have plenty of entertaining reading about how, why, when. I don't think that's something we want to start again here.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

We are still waiting for an update on the repair. Is it too secret/confidential to post on Plowsite?


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

He has not signed on since 2/22/11. Doubt we will here anything from him for a while....


----------

